

Unlikely Developer Interviewed About Text Editors - darkheartfelt
http://mac.appstorm.net/general/interviews/interview-meet-michael-petruzzo-the-man-behind-grandview-and-notesdeck/

======
darkheartfelt
As an outsider I would really dig some feedback from the Hacker News
community. (interview is with me)

